# Hanging cameras from T's



## Boo87 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello - new to the forum here! I have a slight dilemma- hanging camera's (or light fixtures for that matter) off of Conduit T's has never been something anyone has ever questioned in my experience. We are using 1 1/2" rigid conduit, with a threaded T - a short nipple of 1 1/2" and the threaded hub of the camera housing screwed right in. No AHJ has ever even looked twice...but now I have a Project Manager who wants some sort of data on the amount of weight a T condolet can support. I've been thru every brand's website, can't find anything printed. Any ideas??

thanks
boo


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Boo87 said:


> Hello - new to the forum here! I have a slight dilemma- hanging camera's (or light fixtures for that matter) off of Conduit T's has never been something anyone has ever questioned in my experience. We are using 1 1/2" rigid conduit, with a threaded T - a short nipple of 1 1/2" and the threaded hub of the camera housing screwed right in. No AHJ has ever even looked twice...but now I have a Project Manager who wants some sort of data on the amount of weight a T condolet can support. I've been thru every brand's website, can't find anything printed. Any ideas??
> 
> thanks
> boo


Tell him you could hang an 18 wheeler off of that set up.


Welcome to the forum.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Boo87 (Apr 30, 2012)

I could hang HIM from the T, but the weedy git would still want engineer's specs to back it up.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Tell him you could hang an 18 wheeler off of that set up.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.:thumbup::thumbup:


He wants data, not an opinion. 

I doubt veryy seriously he will find what he's looking for, since they are not listed for that purpose.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> He wants data, not an opinion.
> 
> I doubt veryy seriously he will find what he's looking for,* since they are not listed for that purpose.*




that's the engineers intent


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> He wants data, not an opinion.
> 
> I doubt veryy seriously he will find what he's looking for, since they are not listed for that purpose.


He will not , but there many things we do that is not listed


----------



## Turtle3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Listed Ehhh??*

Let's face it while we have to use listed equipment, the UL is a bunch of good ole boys. I've worked maintenance electrical for two separate companies who made "UL" listed products. They only certified them once in a while, and our "UL agent" didn't really care. If UL really stood for something they would make these cheap chinese lights they send out be fully assembled during shipping, as most can be hung missing half the parts. Sorry ranting.....


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Boo87 said:


> Hello - new to the forum here! I have a slight dilemma- hanging camera's (or light fixtures for that matter) off of Conduit T's has never been something anyone has ever questioned in my experience. We are using 1 1/2" rigid conduit, with a threaded T - a short nipple of 1 1/2" and the threaded hub of the camera housing screwed right in. No AHJ has ever even looked twice...but now I have a Project Manager who wants some sort of data on the amount of weight a T condolet can support. I've been thru every brand's website, can't find anything printed. Any ideas??
> 
> thanks
> boo


It's your job to provide that info? PM's usually have a lot more access to answers like that than guys on the ground do.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Boo87 said:


> Hello - new to the forum here! I have a slight dilemma- hanging camera's (or light fixtures for that matter) off of Conduit T's has never been something anyone has ever questioned in my experience. We are using 1 1/2" rigid conduit, with a threaded T - a short nipple of 1 1/2" and the threaded hub of the camera housing screwed right in. No AHJ has ever even looked twice...but now I have a Project Manager who wants some sort of data on the amount of weight a T condolet can support. I've been thru every brand's website, can't find anything printed. Any ideas??
> 
> thanks
> boo


I would start figuring out how to do it differently as it is a code violation to do it the way you have been doing it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> He will not , but there many things we do that is not listed


And in this case he was called on it so saying 'we always do it that way' is not going to help.


----------



## GrislyZero (Jan 17, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I would start figuring out how to do it differently as it is a code violation to do it the way you have been doing it.


If the conduit also contains the necessary wiring for the camera doesn't this apply? Specifically 2:

*300.11(B) Raceways Used as Means of Support.* Raceways
shall be used only as a means of support for other raceways,
cables, or nonelectrical equipment under any of the
following conditions:
(1) Where the raceway or means of support is identified for
the purpose
(2) Where the raceway contains power supply conductors
for electrically controlled equipment and is used to support
Class 2 circuit conductors or cables that are solely
for the purpose of connection to the equipment control
circuits
(3) Where the raceway is used to support boxes or conduit
bodies in accordance with 314.23 or to support luminaires
in accordance with 410.36(E).


*The more I re-read the less I think this code section apples.....


----------

